# A Good Recruitment Consultant?



## SarahP_UK (Feb 11, 2009)

Is this possible in Dubai? 

It is always hard to find a consultant that is good! But Dubai has presented a range of incompetant and rude individuals that dont listen and are full of such self importance...

I am hoping for a recommendation of a consultancy or individual consultant- As long as they are professional effective and ideally human. 

Industry Area: HR/Training/Events or Marketing. 

If you have had a positive experience with either a consultancy or specific consultant I would really appreciate your advice.

Thank you


----------



## danjlav (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi,

My wife just got a position through Michael Page in Dubai.

They seemed pretty ok and she got a good position with a good company.

Don't try and compare to UK recruitment consultants, things seem to move much slower during the whole recruitment process here.

Thanks
Dan


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I do not have experience on the recruitement side of things, but I do have experience on being recruited  There is a lady at BAC Middle East called Sinead. She recruited me a few months ago for my marketing position. My company sends all their job postings to BACME and specifically to Sinead whenever possible and are very happy with her.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

my brother in law works for Hays, he is in sales and marketing but can pass you on to someone in HR/Training/Events?


----------

